# Can you guys check out whats going on with my gals?



## bejohnst (Sep 23, 2006)

Hey guys. I'm growing in soil (fox farm ocean forest), 400 watt hps about 1 foot away. Temps around low 80s and haven't given'm any nutes yet. They're about 2 weeks old and It looks like something is attacking the leaves. It is only on 2 plants (out of 20) Any comments? Thanks!


----------



## Mutt (Sep 23, 2006)

couple of questions man.
1. Do you know your PH?
2. How often are you watering, and are those bags allowing drainage?
3. Are you smoking cigs. or weed any where near the grow area? I know this question is unusual. but I did grow a bagseed and kept it near where I smoked to see what would happen. It makes the leaves curl and the plant look like PH imbalances, all sorts of wierd things. Needless to say the plant finally died.


----------



## bejohnst (Sep 23, 2006)

The PH of the soil is 6.7 and the bags do have drainage holes on the bottoms and the sides. No smoking going on near the girls they're in their own closet. I do smoke cigs but never play with them without washing my hands.


----------



## Mutt (Sep 23, 2006)

How often are ya watering? Reason I ask is the plant looks a little droopy and the soil looks very moist.
the pic is a little blurry..is there any "web" like things on the bottom of the leaves or chuncks missing like somethins eatin it?


----------



## astra007 (Sep 23, 2006)

for all you peeps that dont know: fox farm ocean forest soil holds the moisture in; not drain.  cut back on the water my friend.  go to the website;   www.foxfarmfertilizer.com  in arcata california.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Sep 23, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Are you smoking cigs. or weed any where near the grow area? I know this question is unusual. but I did grow a bagseed and kept it near where I smoked to see what would happen. It makes the leaves curl and the plant look like PH imbalances, all sorts of wierd things. Needless to say the plant finally died.


 
Good point Mutt. There is a virus named "Tobacco Mosaic Virus" that is very common in cigarettes. If you smoke cigs, you have it on your clothes, face, hands and all over you. It spreads from contact with the raw tobacco as you hold the cig in your hand and then touch other parts of your own body and clothing. It can raise all kinds of problems with weed. Best idea I've seen used in a lab atmosphere is the using of a long full length lab jacket to cover your clothes after washing your face, arms and hands.

Another good reason to quit those nasty things.


----------



## bejohnst (Sep 23, 2006)

girls were just transplanted and watered thats why they looked soaked. I only wanter when the soil is completly dry... No webs or chunks missing... praying for no mites. Stoney, iis there a way to check for this virus or kill it if that is what it happens to be? I was thinking i might give them a bit of insectiside since they're still in veg and see if what ever is getting to my girls goes away.. what do you think>


----------



## bejohnst (Sep 23, 2006)

Ok i've taken some more pictures. I know they're blurry but my camera aint so new and i **** at picture taking... The problem is with 3 plants now all the same issues. burnt orange spots on the leaves and sometimes light green areas around the edges. I've gone over the tops and bottoms iwth a microscope and can't seem to find any mites which leads me to beleive this could be that tabacco thing... (I'm gonna quit soon i swear this is just one more reason ARGH!) Thanks for all your help guys you've been awesome.


----------



## KADE (Sep 25, 2006)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Good point Mutt. There is a virus named "Tobacco Mosaic Virus" that is very common in cigarettes. If you smoke cigs, you have it on your clothes, face, hands and all over you. It spreads from contact with the raw tobacco as you hold the cig in your hand and then touch other parts of your own body and clothing.


 
Amazing... I didn't know that. Something else reinforcing me saying u learn sooo much more important life skills out working then in school.


----------



## astra007 (Sep 25, 2006)

bejohnst, yellow spot may mean MITES check the underside of leaf.  otherwise they look ok to me.  some strains grow pale green.  dont use insecticide at this point of growth unless neccesary.


----------



## astra007 (Sep 25, 2006)

saliva not sativa.  hey mutt, dont spit on yer plants either.  or sneeze,  this is a good way to start an infection.  also the acid in a human's body can cause serious damage to a plant.


----------



## bejohnst (Sep 25, 2006)

Ok i've gone over the underside of the first plant which showed infection and this is the closest thing I could find to a mite. The virus or infestation is not spreading to any of the other plants. Would mites eventually spread to the others? Also the problem doesn't seem to be getting any worse. The leafs on the plants are the same ones that still show signs of somethign being wrong. Its not even spreading to the other leaves on the plants. The picture below is the closest thing I could find to a mite? Let me know what you think.


----------



## astra007 (Sep 25, 2006)

cant tell, but if ya got mites you will get tiny webs.  to early to tell.  keep them moist not soaked or dry.  let them grow.


----------



## bejohnst (Sep 25, 2006)

no webs that I can see. Where will they form?


----------



## KADE (Sep 25, 2006)

they will form near the stem... and/or between leaves.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Sep 25, 2006)

bejohnst said:
			
		

> Ok i've gone over the underside of the first plant which showed infection and this is the closest thing I could find to a mite. The virus or infestation is not spreading to any of the other plants. Would mites eventually spread to the others? Also the problem doesn't seem to be getting any worse. The leafs on the plants are the same ones that still show signs of something being wrong. Its not even spreading to the other leaves on the plants. The picture below is the closest thing I could find to a mite? Let me know what you think.


 
I see what appears to be tiny little larvae perhaps. It's hard to tell if you aren't being shown where to look. On your pic, "middle right" and "top center", tell me what that is on the leaf.

Marijuana pests are abundant. If you look at this page, you'll see what I mean:

Click Here



			
				Above Article said:
			
		

> And if you want the book referenced as: "Sinsemilla Tips" by The Bush Doctor, it's at: http://www.erowid.org/library/books/sinsemilla_tips.shtml



Or



			
				Above Article said:
			
		

> And if you want the same book by The Bush Doctor, it's also here without joining anything, at: http://www.amazon.com/dp/0944557007/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20





Sometimes all you can do is wait for a hatching to see what you're into.

You might try some of the foliar spray for "most pests" that good weed shops sell. If no pests are present, it won't hurt the plants. If the pests are something it kills, you're good again.

Good luck man. Let us know what it turns out to be, would you?

Thanks!


----------



## joegrow22 (Sep 26, 2006)

Most likely if your plant did have the tobacco mosaic virus, it  would not eat off the side of your leaves like that.  That is probably a bug problem, and your pic is definitely of some type of bug. make sure you know what you are dealing with before you decide to take any action, then you could be harming your plants without helping the prob.


----------



## bejohnst (Oct 8, 2006)

I know it was hard to tell from the pictures but they leaves never had any chunks missing unless i pulled them off to check for mites. Turned out to be some sort of nute lockout or burn or something. I flushed them out yesterday (holy crap was it horrible) and they're really turning around. 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=52486#post52486


----------



## Stoney Bud (Oct 8, 2006)

bejohnst said:
			
		

> Turned out to be some sort of nute lockout or burn or something. I flushed them out yesterday (holy crap was it horrible) and they're really turning around.
> 
> I'm sure glad you figured it out man. Nothing replaces the ability to actually see the plants and smell them.
> 
> Good luck to you man.


----------

